# Just Starting Out



## smokin - k (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello All,

    My name is Kean am a fairly new smoke head and newbie to this site. I got into smoking last summer with a Little Chief. After one use I realized this is far too much work for such a small smoker. So I up'd the size and bought a Tall Totem smoker (pictured in my profile Pic). After smoking 100 pounds of peppers over the summer I purchased a commercial pork roaster and am in the process of converting it into a 100 pound smoke house. It will be pretty cool when I'm done. Propane heat and cold smoke. I should be able to do anything I want. I can't wait to try some smoked cheese and also real excited to try my luck at sausage. Just did my first batch of Jerky and can't wait for the larger capasity my new smoker will afford me... In the little communication I have had with the membership I am really excited to be a part of the growing and super friendly community..! Hope to chat with you all soon! Take Care, Kean (AKA: Smokin - K)  - Portland, OR


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 27, 2011)

Welocme to SMF! Nice smoker you have there. If your still new to smoking check out the free e-course on our home page! It will geet you on the ground & running!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF from a fellow Oregonian. Would like to see some pics of that pork roaster, sounds interesting.


----------



## smokin - k (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

well, that's a helluva looking piece of gear there....nice. I take it's electric? now, if I can just get this crick outta my neck....


----------



## smokin - k (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## smokin - k (Apr 27, 2011)

Its a 50,000 BTU propane pork roaster that I'm having a guy cut the heat down to 15,000 btu max. I've added a couple 6 x 8 A MAZE N SMOKERS in the bottom for  cold smoke and should have this up and running in a week. It will hold 8 to 10 commercial sized cookie sheets that I have on order with holes punched in for good smoke flow (Thanks to Todd Johnson for the lead on Bun Trays). I should be able to fit 100 pounds of product in this guy at a time and sooooo looking forward to getting it fired up. I'm thinking of running the flew out the top of my garage so I can keep it in doors. Who doesn't like the smell of smoke in your shop?! What part of Oregon are you from Chef Willie? Smokin - K


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE

*[font=Arial,sans-serif]Tips for New Members:[/font]*


Be sure to put a general location on where you are located in your profile this helps us when answering questions you might have.

When posting your smoking adventures be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures).

Get a good Probe Thermometer as *We Smoke By Temperature NOT TIME*.

A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience more pleasant...


----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

Smokin - K said:


> Its a 50,000 BTU propane pork roaster that I'm having a guy cut the heat down to 15,000 btu max. I've added a couple 6 x 8 A MAZE N SMOKERS in the bottom for  cold smoke and should have this up and running in a week. It will hold 8 to 10 commercial sized cookie sheets that I have on order with holes punched in for good smoke flow (Thanks to Todd Johnson for the lead on Bun Trays). I should be able to fit 100 pounds of product in this guy at a time and sooooo looking forward to getting it fired up. I'm thinking of running the flew out the top of my garage so I can keep it in doors. Who doesn't like the smell of smoke in your shop?! What part of Oregon are you from Chef Willie? Smokin - K


Man, you could smoke for a platoon in that thing....sounds like an interesting project. I'm down in Albany, bout 90 miles south of Portland


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard my friend!


----------



## fife (Apr 27, 2011)

Good to see ya here with us there is alot to learn from here for sure. Enjoy


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 28, 2011)

Man that what  i call a smoker







  you will love this forum the guys  here are great and helpfull.


----------



## smokin - k (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks all for the warm smokey welcome notes! Look forward to picking your brains very soon! Kean


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome Kean


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 28, 2011)

You're in the right place. These people know what they're doing.

Happy smoking,
   Big Al


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. Looking forward to seeing some qview from those bad boys


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 28, 2011)

:welcome1:  Lots of brains to pick around here!! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## boykjo (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard. Join in and share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite.

The Qveiw








Joe



_also real excited to try my luck at sausage_

Just what I like to hear... another sausage head......


----------



## meateater (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## smokin - k (May 3, 2011)

Just got an iPhone.. How do I post pictures? And is a picture called a Qview? Been out of commission and my smoking plans delayed this weekend as our first child came 4 days early.. Smoking ribs this week while helping out at home!!! :grilling_smilie: Our baby vivian may show up to her first doc visit reaking of hickory and mesquit!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2011)

Yes Q-view is photo's of your "Q". Not sure how you post from a phone. Some one who does will be along shortly to help you I'm sure. I upload mine from my computer.


----------



## africanmeat (May 3, 2011)

It is simple You must sink your phone  to your computer  download your photos to a file and then upload it to the thread

i hope it helped you if you need more help i need the type off your phone

Ahron


----------



## africanmeat (May 3, 2011)

First congratulations   on your first born
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





sorry i did not see i is an i phone with an i phone you sink to your computer go to my computer you will see your i phone  double klik on it

it will be like an external   drive the photos are there

Ahron


----------



## sqwib (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations to you and the Mrs.


----------



## smokin - k (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!! So a Q view is a pic of my  / smoker! Duh.. Using my tall totem for now but should have some nice pics and reports soon on the Q!


----------



## bassman (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## tjohnson (May 5, 2011)

Kean,

How about a tour of your smoker?

Todd


----------



## smokin - k (May 9, 2011)

Not ready for a tour of my smoker just yet (still waiting on my propane guy).. Did get my perferated bun trays in!! Should work perfect... Thought I would share my experience with Jeff's Rib Rub recipe!!! OMG talk about good stuff. I smoked 2 racks on Tuesday of last week (while at home with our new born daughter) and then did 4 racks on Saturday with my bro... For my first time smoking ribs people think I'm a pro... :) Happy Smokin~!


----------



## alaskanbear (May 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard Kean, glad to have ya..


----------



## venture (May 10, 2011)

Welcome!

From the pics alone I wouldn't have known what a beast that was!

With some work and practice, I bet you get some great smokes outta that thing.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokin - k (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107652/my-smoker-is-finally-complete#post_647857  

It tool a little doing but the beast is finally completed... Well at least completed enough to use. Never fully happy and always fussing and tweeking things! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------

